# Help identify my frogs!



## austin209 (May 19, 2009)

so yesterday a close buddy of mine said he could get me a pair of d. azureus. 
he brings me back these. i questioned the color and he said there sub-adult and will change color over time and that he saw the parents of one frog and they were BEAUTIFUL....they arent d. azureus are they?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

look like D. tinctorius citronella to me


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes they look very citronella and a better score IMO .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

does your buddy know what he is talking about? azureus dont' look anything like that.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Also azureus are blue when they morph out and don't color up from yellow to blue, they are just blue. 

Anyways I think citronellas are more beuatiful


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful, but... definitely not Azureus. 

Peace
Shawn


----------



## austin209 (May 19, 2009)

he is telling me the parent female is het. for a albino gene or something and thats where the yellow is coming from. he has been breeding dart frogs for over 25 years and has hundreds of tanks in his basement so id assume he would know what hes talking about but in my eyes its not a d. azureus. o well atleast a got a beautiful pair of darts.  thanks guys


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I noticed you said "or something"...are you sure you heard him right? Because if he really said its throwing yellow because of a het for albino gene he is way way way off  

Now its possible that he or who ever he aquired the frogs from has been hybridizing them and that some offspring came out blue like an azuerus, and others yellow like a cit...some morphs/species change color slightly as they mature but its not likely they would make such an extreme color change...

He is either completely wrong on the species, screwing with you, ripping you off, and/or producing/distrubuting hybrids which is considered highly unethical in this hobby. In fact if he really has hundreds of tanks and has been in the hobby for many years all of those possibilities are a little disturbing on some level. I'd love to know who this guy is?  And if i were you i'd be weary of anything he says and of aquiring animals from him in the future.

Good luck with the frogs though! 

On a side note, i'm not big on Tincs and as such even after 5 years kinda iffy on morph id without reference material but as soon as i saw the pics i said "cit" to myself, and as i seem to be right...yay me! 

Dave


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

het for albino my ass. That means they carry a gene( or part of one) without expressing it, not partially express a gene. And even then, albinism does not create vivid yelloe like that along with all the darker colors. I agree that he is ripping you off and/or full of sh*t! My advice to you would be to get your money back, return these dubious frogs and support a trusted responsible sponsor or member here and get what you really wanted


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

I totally agree with Jason . Also if your buddy been keeping dart frogs for 25 years and gave you all that bogus information , he really has no business doing so .


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

very nice looking tinc indeed, but not azureus, or citronella, cits dont have spotted legs like that, im guessing that is a cross breed tinc of some sort, maybe cit x cobalt.??


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Also azureus are blue when they morph out and don't color up from yellow to blue, they are just blue.
> 
> Anyways I think citronellas are more beuatiful


mine are sometimes green when metamorphosing ...not always blue 

oh, p.s. they dont look very sub-adult to me??


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

austin209 said:


> he is telling me the parent female is het. for a albino gene or something and thats where the yellow is coming from. he has been breeding dart frogs for over 25 years and has hundreds of tanks in his basement so id assume he would know what hes talking about but in my eyes its not a d. azureus. o well atleast a got a beautiful pair of darts.  thanks guys



Have you witnessed his collection ?


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

i hate to do it but i think the hybrid flag may need to be raised..... my bet is azureusxcitro.....maybe the mom was an azureus....


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> very nice looking tinc indeed, but not azureus, or citronella, cits dont have spotted legs like that, im guessing that is a cross breed tinc of some sort, maybe cit x cobalt.??


I just thought that comment interesting, because I have what I believe is a citronella female and she has the spots on her legs.
Her legs are so dark blue to be almost black /purple , the spots are hard to see in person, but if you take a picture her legs look much lighter with the spots.

What I don't get is that every citronella I see has multiple spots on their backs, she has just one big spot in the middle of her back.

I was using this site for identifying Tinc morphs.
Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide

Dan


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

hmmm. . . very interesting, Yes citronella come in multiple variants, some with no spot on back, some with 1, or some with numerous spots...but as far as i know, having heavily spotted legs like the first one pictured here, is not a typical trait of the citronella morph


----------



## Ben E (Oct 1, 2004)

the legs are also too light blue....most crosses i have seen with azureus have this lighter blue leg


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

This is my female.


----------

